# Best archery store in ontario?



## SMSabir

Can all the Ontario based members post their views and comments about the different Archery Shops as well as also rate the stores on the basis of their;

1. Customer Service
2. After Sales Service (including repair facilities)
3. Prices
4. Stock Management

Really looking forward for lots of good responses.


----------



## MLabonte

I personally have never been there, but I was told Archers Nook in London is one of the best in Ontario for prices / stock / and customer service.


----------



## x-hunta

MLabonte said:


> I personally have never been there, but I was told Archers Nook in London is one of the best in Ontario for prices / stock / and customer service.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Crashman

MLabonte said:


> I personally have never been there, but I was told Archers Nook in London is one of the best in Ontario for prices / stock / and customer service.


Been there several times, they have with out a doubt one of the neatest and cleanest stores I have ever been in. Good selection of inventory, good people with good customer service, and a great range right next door. Richard and his crew run a tight ship!


----------



## Robb771

There's a new store in Napanee that opened up recently called Drop Tine Archery that I feel deserves a mention, so far their customer service has been second to none, they have a dip service with some really well done pieces on display. As far as stock goes I have to say it's not the best, I think that's mainly because it's a new store and they're still putting feelers out as to what they should stock. Their prices so far are pretty competitive, from what I saw of their bow selection it's about on par with other stores I've been into and the release I bought my wife was pretty reasonable. Brett the owner is a knowledgeable guy, he does all the work you'd expect a shop to do plus a little bit more, right now he's working on a line of custom wrap fletching which I plan on trying out, some of the custom strings I've seen that he's done are top quality.
Drop tines attitude is what I liked best, he described archers as being a family and we should stick together, his shop is the type of place you can just walk in and hang out for a while.
If anyone's in the area you can drop by at 145 Industrial blvd. Napanee, Leah and Brett are good people.


----------



## icedemon

Robb771 said:


> There's a new store in Napanee that opened up recently called Drop Tine Archery that I feel deserves a mention, so far their customer service has been second to none, they have a dip service with some really well done pieces on display. As far as stock goes I have to say it's not the best, I think that's mainly because it's a new store and they're still putting feelers out as to what they should stock. Their prices so far are pretty competitive, from what I saw of their bow selection it's about on par with other stores I've been into and the release I bought my wife was pretty reasonable. Brett the owner is a knowledgeable guy, he does all the work you'd expect a shop to do plus a little bit more, right now he's working on a line of custom wrap fletching which I plan on trying out, some of the custom strings I've seen that he's done are top quality.
> Drop tines attitude is what I liked best, he described archers as being a family and we should stick together, his shop is the type of place you can just walk in and hang out for a while.
> If anyone's in the area you can drop by at 145 Industrial blvd. Napanee, Leah and Brett are good people.


+1 to give Brett and Leah a mention. I placed a few orders for things with him and he was really good about calling me when he got the stuff in and when an order was screwed up he was genuinely sorry for me having to wait. 

I've also had good experiences with OJ at Grand River Troutfitters in Fergus. Obviously by the name it is predominantly fishing oriented however much along the same lines as Droptine, they're still trying to get a feel for what will sell so inventory isn't huge. 

For large established stores the only one I've been to is The Bow Shop. Wide array of brands and models of bows and accessories to fit every budget. You can try out any bow they have new or used. And if they dont have what you want in stock they can usually order it. Good knowledgable staff as well.

Just my $0.02


----------



## araz2114

The Bow Shop in Waterloo is a great place. Been in business for a long time (+25 years). It is part of Shooters Choice which is a shooting complex. The Gun Room, The Bow Shop Gary Howe's gunsmithing, Colby Firearms Range and Colby Archery Range all in one place.

Very knowledgeable staff. Excellent inventory. They have more than 200 compound bows in stock and +50 recurve bows. For compound bows they carry PSE, Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, Elite. Recurve bows, Check Mate, Bear, Martin, Predator, Ragim. As well they have dozens of used bows in stock. They also carry loads of olympic recurve Samick, Ragim, KAP, Hoyt, PSE, Win & Win

They have a demo range in the store and a 8 position 20 yard range. 

The thing I like best about The Bow Shop is that everything in the store can be handled and tried out. So try before you buy in most cases. 

The Bow Shop
631 Colby Dr,
Waterloo, ON
519-746-8139
1-866-257-7271


----------



## shakyshot

araz2114 said:


> The Bow Shop in Waterloo is a great place. Been in business for a long time (+25 years). It is part of Shooters Choice which is a shooting complex. The Gun Room, The Bow Shop Gary Howe's gunsmithing, Colby Firearms Range and Colby Archery Range all in one place.
> 
> Very knowledgeable staff. Excellent inventory. They have more than 200 compound bows in stock and +50 recurve bows. For compound bows they carry PSE, Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, Elite. Recurve bows, Check Mate, Bear, Martin, Predator, Ragim. As well they have dozens of used bows in stock. They also carry loads of olympic recurve Samick, Ragim, KAP, Hoyt, PSE, Win & Win
> 
> They have a demo range in the store and a 8 position 20 yard range.
> 
> The thing I like best about The Bow Shop is that everything in the store can be handled and tried out. So try before you buy in most cases.
> 
> The Bow Shop
> 631 Colby Dr,
> Waterloo, ON
> 519-746-8139
> 1-866-257-7271


:thumbs_up could not have said it better


----------



## cath8r

Gotta agree with the Archers Nook. Great inventory and prices. The younger staff there are all shooters. Now that Chris is there you have a guy that has actually hunted and killed stuff with a bow. I feel that is an overlooked and often missing component of most shops staff. I tell people to shop there all the time and its worth the drive.
The BowShop is good too and the FunRoom, errrrr GunRoom is downstairs. Why don't we just rename 'Guns' to 'Funs' anyways........


----------



## 3D-GURU

*archery stores*

I'll third the Bow Shop. What the others have said are spot on.


But there is another shop I never get to go to anymore, but used to be one of my favourites, and that is the Wolf's Den just outside of Barrie. Gary and Carl run a great business there, and they have an awesome 3d course as well. They also used to have the Dart system in the basement (not sure if they still have it or not), where you can shoot at a video screen of live animal shots, and get scored on your accuracy. It is a really cool game. Selection is incredible as well, and as with other shops, if they don't have it, they will get it.

Rob


----------



## JDoupe

Well...I might be a bit biased...but Jim-Bow's Archery has some of the best after sale service out there. Jim and Pat will do what ever they can to make sure you are fit properly, and get the most out of your archery equipment.

Just a quick note....The owner (Jim Barber) shoots Left Handed so he knows what it's like trying to find stuff for us Lefties. They almost always have a few good bows in LH. I have been to several shops around the province and I know first hand it can be a challenge to find the bow you are looking for in Left Handed.


----------



## lastcall21

JDoupe said:


> Well...I might be a bit biased...but Jim-Bow's Archery has some of the best after sale service out there. Jim and Pat will do what ever they can to make sure you are fit properly, and get the most out of your archery equipment.
> 
> Just a quick note....The owner (Jim Barber) shoots Left Handed so he knows what it's like trying to find stuff for us Lefties. They almost always have a few good bows in LH. I have been to several shops around the province and I know first hand it can be a challenge to find the bow you are looking for in Left Handed.


what he said!

I order stuff over the phone from wherever i can find Lefty items (when i need them) for both Compound and Olympic Recurve. I've ordered from Archer's Nook, The Bow Shop, Jim-Bow's Archery, Lifetime Sports (in Sudbury). All excellent places. no problems!


----------



## cc46

the good ones I've purchased from, 
Archers Nook in London, 
Bow Shop in Waterloo, 
Gagnons in Oshawa, 
Saugeen in Peterborough, 
Lancaster in PA and 
K1 in California
...all good, slightly different mix and availability, all try hard to fulfill your requests, great service and dedication to the sport, try any one, good luck


----------



## wndsurfer

The wolfs den barrie, was there at the 3D Nationals a few years ago, Great people very helpful, Great store.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

Great thread and as humans we can see there is no number one shop here they are all good and all seem to have great service as well ... 2 others to mention are south nation archery in Winchester ont.. and that hunting fishing store in Richmond ont south nation has the world class coach Kathy Millar as the owner with her hunting guru husband larry as owners... some one should maybe construct a spread sheet maybe with each club with what they have to offer like lessons range gun shop etc etc etc and then we could put it as a link or something at the top of canadian section by province just a thought.. Moderators help us out here...


----------



## extreme

araz2114 said:


> The Bow Shop in Waterloo is a great place. Been in business for a long time (+25 years). It is part of Shooters Choice which is a shooting complex. The Gun Room, The Bow Shop Gary Howe's gunsmithing, Colby Firearms Range and Colby Archery Range all in one place.
> 
> Very knowledgeable staff. Excellent inventory. They have more than 200 compound bows in stock and +50 recurve bows. For compound bows they carry PSE, Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, Elite. Recurve bows, Check Mate, Bear, Martin, Predator, Ragim. As well they have dozens of used bows in stock. They also carry loads of olympic recurve Samick, Ragim, KAP, Hoyt, PSE, Win & Win
> 
> They have a demo range in the store and a 8 position 20 yard range.
> 
> The thing I like best about The Bow Shop is that everything in the store can be handled and tried out. So try before you buy in most cases.
> 
> The Bow Shop
> 631 Colby Dr,
> Waterloo, ON
> 519-746-8139
> 1-866-257-7271


x2 excellent people


----------



## ZarkSniper

I've heard very good things about The Archer's Nook in London, Ontario...I'll have to go there some day...


----------



## DODGE-3D

Hands down South Nation Archery,Winchester Ont.The guy I shot with today,shot 297 inner and backed it up with a 298 Inner.600/ 595.:smile:


----------



## ontario moose

wow.. I though Jim shot right handed bows upside down.. who new you could get left handed archery stuff..

Gi


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

Dan was that Chris????? name names...


----------



## arcobsessed

Archer's Nook, London Ontario---Hands down the best for service and price.


----------



## Tates

I tried to find Drop tine in Napanee as I here for work this week, but I couldnt find the store. Any helps or pointers, put it in my GPS but couldnt see the store front. any business near it to help me out? And anyone have any idea what there Hours are? Thanks


----------



## Robb771

Tates said:


> I tried to find Drop tine in Napanee as I here for work this week, but I couldnt find the store. Any helps or pointers, put it in my GPS but couldnt see the store front. any business near it to help me out? And anyone have any idea what there Hours are? Thanks


Drop Tine Archery

145 Industrial Blvd, NAPANEE, ON
613-409-4868


----------



## DSites

DODGE-3D said:


> Hands down South Nation Archery,Winchester Ont.The guy I shot with today,shot 297 inner and backed it up with a 298 Inner.600/ 595.:smile:


Larry and Kathy are really good people I know them well his dad has an archery shop here in Pa. near my house. But i have known Larry for about 25 years He was in the olympics and so was kathy.


----------



## SMSabir

Awesome replies, thanks guys.


----------



## Stash

I agree Larry and Kathy are good people and they run a great shop and club. 

Larry was a US team member for several international events and was, and still is, a great shot. Kathy is a top-level coach and was an international team coach for Canada on a few occasions. However, neither of them were actually "in the Olympics".


----------



## Spud28

Erie Tracker in Port Colbourne.
Dave is really good to deal with and willing to help out.
He has Mathews, Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, and Martin bows. Selection isnt huge, but it doesnt take long to get something in that you want.
I've found that the prices there are better then Bass Pro for sights, releases, etc.
They have a good selection of fishing items, and recently added a small gun room.


----------



## ace7038

G & K archery in Wallaceburg. Kevin has a world of knowledge to help you with anything you need.


----------



## k.sweetman

Droptine Archery in Napanee is the place to go. Brett and Leah are both great people as well as shooters. always willing to spend that extra 5 minutes to help set up your bow or help you tweek you shot. ive always been treated like i am one of the guys in there. great people, great shop. A+++++


----------



## MLabonte

ace7038 said:


> G & K archery in Wallaceburg. Kevin has a world of knowledge to help you with anything you need.


 Kevin and Gary use to be awesome !!!!! Exspecially when Kevin was shooting !!!! Now don't get me wrong but there selection now a days sucks ! Kevin is very knowledgable and a great person and I have nothing but good things to say about the shop,but I find personally it's not about equipment and shooting anymore to them and more about profit ! wich is understandable since they do need to make money for the shop. 
Ive know Kevin and Gary for a long time and have purchased multiple items from the shop, Kevin use to tell it how it was and what was good and what wasn't but I find now there store is more of a middle class store with regards to accessories.... sights, releases, stabalizers.....etc......... The only " high end " stuff they do have is there bow's ! Can't remember the last time I've seen a Carter release there or a half decent sight other then the g5 they carry.
Just my thought's - great people, great advice, but stock isn't as good as it use to be.


----------



## Btension

Bow Shop Waterloo. Hands down.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up*Moosemeat Archery in Blackstock.* :thumbs_up :thumbs_up

Out here in Durham Region we had two to choose from...basically Gagnons or if you wanted to make the long haul to Peterborough...Saugeen Shafts. Moosemeat Archery opened over a year ago and this guy will beat anyone's pricing for equipment. He sells bows, arrows, rests, sights, targets, stands, blinds, crossbows and pretty much anything else you can think of both archery and hunting related. Great products, amazing pricing and the owner is a guru when it comes to hunting. Do yourself a favor and check him out. You owe it to yourself.


----------



## BearSlayr

Hi everyone,
I am the owner of Ten Point Archery in Chelmsford,On. I have to agree that all the shops listed above are just awesome and admire their success. I have been opened for four months now and have been very busy ever since. We have a 3600 sq. foot facility with half of it being a 20yard (air conditioned) indoor range. We have a wide selection of archery and bowhunting equipment to serve our customers needs. We carry Mathews, Mission, Martin, Rytera, Darton, Bear, Elite, Bowtech, Diamond and Parker.

We are currently working on developing our website in which will be live in December of this year. We strive on providing excellent customer service and hope to be here doing so for years to come. If you would like to view pics of the shop, you can do so on our Facebook Fanpage. If you are ever in the Sudbury area, be sure to stop by and check us out!


----------



## JDoupe

BearSlayer,

I can't wait to get over and see your shop. I've heard nothing but good. maybe I'll get over one night during the winter for an indoor shoot!

JDoupe


----------



## halford_491

Perry's great northern gun and bow shop in sault ste marie they are great then get to know you really well by the second time i was in they they remembered my name prices are really well same price as you find online if not cheaper, repairs are fast, they are also vary active in the the local shoots for 3D and in the clubs the lady who funs the archery side of the shop runs the open night shoot for archery at the local rod and gun club and goes to shoots all over canada and is a sponsored shooter


----------



## crazymoose

If it's traditional equipment and trad bows your looking for Fred Walker at Kawartha Traditional Archery Center is the place.
Fred and Cathy have put together a nice Pro Shop and offer lessons on site.
Fred also has a good selection of new and used bows.
KTAC also has a 3D course as well. ( 3 courses actually ).
Fred can be reached at 905-410-1141.
They are located on Elm Tree Rd. just south of Woodville, Ontario.:thumbs_up


----------



## coyote1664

crazymoose said:


> If it's traditional equipment and trad bows your looking for Fred Walker at Kawartha Traditional Archery Center is the place.
> Fred and Cathy have put together a nice Pro Shop and offer lessons on site.
> Fred also has a good selection of new and used bows.
> KTAC also has a 3D course as well. ( 3 courses actually ).
> Fred can be reached at 905-410-1141.
> They are located on Elm Tree Rd. just south of Woodville, Ontario.:thumbs_up


i second this. great people to deal with and a good selection of equipment


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

ottawa area south nation archery.... that hunting fishing store... and boutquic l`archerot ...in gatineau all good stores


----------



## TOOL

Sail?:dontknow:


----------



## Tskip

extreme said:


> x2 excellent people


X3 great service, selection & prices

Bow Shop in Waterloo


----------



## Gobblinthunder

Thanx for the Archers Nook link
They carry the tree spider safety harness and it's cheapest price around...
YIPEEEEE
Ordering it tomorrow


----------



## Guest

I wish I could agree with the ratings on the Archer's Nook.
My experience was quite different.
I have never met a more obnoxious and disagreeable shop owner as this one.
When I bought my (somewhat pricey) item, I was told quite clearly by the clerk that I could return or exchange it. Then, of course, when I tried to exchange it after Christmas, the shop owner refused. Despite the fact that the clerk was there and admitted he had erred when he told me it could be returned/exchanged.
Only after a lot of heated discussion did the owner eventually exchange. 
I will never (and neither will my family and friends/colleagues) frequent this business again.
Too bad, as I'm sure the people who work under this fellow are very knowledgeable and helpful... though they didn't look very happy working for him, from what I saw.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Welcome to AT! 
First three post for this user on 3 separate threads bashing Archers Nook? Hmmmm......



hamgran said:


> I wish I could agree with the ratings on the Archer's Nook.
> My experience was quite different.
> I have never met a more obnoxious and disagreeable shop owner as this one.
> When I bought my (somewhat pricey) item, I was told quite clearly by the clerk that I could return or exchange it. Then, of course, when I tried to exchange it after Christmas, the shop owner refused. Despite the fact that the clerk was there and admitted he had erred when he told me it could be returned/exchanged.
> Only after a lot of heated discussion did the owner eventually exchange.
> I will never (and neither will my family and friends/colleagues) frequent this business again.
> Too bad, as I'm sure the people who work under this fellow are very knowledgeable and helpful... though they didn't look very happy working for him, from what I saw.


----------



## Guest

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Welcome to AT!
> First three post for this user on 3 separate threads bashing Archers Nook? Hmmmm......


Yep, trying to spread the word. It's the consumer's only recourse, unfortunately.
I do the same when I'm trying to spread the word about a truly outstanding business.


----------



## cath8r

I've had nothing but excellent service at the Nook. I admit that the owners, one more than the other, really could seem to care less about archery. They seem to hire passionate about archery young employees that really make this shop. I can't recommend them enough. There are a few more great shops I've been to and the good ones stick around where the latter eventually fold. BowShop is great too. Its tough to make a go at a fulltime archery shop in ON with our proximity to the USA. Kudos to those that thrive.


----------



## x-hunta

hamgran said:


> I wish I could agree with the ratings on the Archer's Nook.
> My experience was quite different.
> I have never met a more obnoxious and disagreeable shop owner as this one.
> When I bought my (somewhat pricey) item, I was told quite clearly by the clerk that I could return or exchange it. Then, of course, when I tried to exchange it after Christmas, the shop owner refused. Despite the fact that the clerk was there and admitted he had erred when he told me it could be returned/exchanged.
> Only after a lot of heated discussion did the owner eventually exchange.
> I will never (and neither will my family and friends/colleagues) frequent this business again.
> Too bad, as I'm sure the people who work under this fellow are very knowledgeable and helpful... though they didn't look very happy working for him, from what I saw.


I honestly have never had any bad service from the Nook.
It would help if we knew what you were trying to exchange since there are some things in archery that shouldn't be able to be returned or exchanged.
I don't see a reason why to come on here and bash a store after you ended up getting what you wanted. They were nice enough to make an exception on exchanging your item even though the clerk was mistaken. IMO I think there are some pieces of information missing, it just doesn't seem like them at all, but it is not impossible we are human after all.


----------



## usernametaken

I smell a shill.


----------



## Guest

I bought a blind there for my husband for Christmas. Knew he wanted one, but didn't know what type, so I did a bit of research, focusing on quality. Came up with the Dominator, and found one at AN; it was their only one, and they had to dig it out of the back room somewhere. I thought it was rather heavy for carting into the bush, but when the clerk told me that my husband could exchange it after Christmas, I purchased it anyway. So I was completely blindsided last week when the owner refused to exchange it for a lighter one my husband picked out (the Doghouse). If that wasn't enough, the owner's offensive attitude towards me even had my normally placid husband quite upset.
It seems that the Dominator they sold me was on sale, and the policy (I found out last week) is that sale items are not to be returned for exchange or refund. Which I can understand. But I specifically asked if it could be returned when I bought it, and was assured that it could be.
In retrospect, I guess I should have just left after the first verbal attack, and then taken them to small claims court. 
Just wanted to let others know about the experience; I surely won't be the last one this will happen to.


----------



## Guest

What's a shill?


----------



## DXTCLUE

:moviecorn


----------



## usernametaken

check Wikipedia - they define shill quite clearly. 

I suggest the definition could be extended to include anyone who protests too much about the colorful disclosure of poor experiences with a particular business by suggesting the complainant bashing the business is the activity of a troll.


----------



## Guest

usernametaken said:


> check Wikipedia - they define shill quite clearly.
> 
> I suggest the definition could be extended to include anyone who protests too much about the colorful disclosure of poor experiences with a particular business by suggesting the complainant bashing the business is the activity of a troll.


Wow. 
The victim gets further victimized.
See ya later, guys.


----------



## usernametaken

How are you made a victim by calling out the shills who are suggesting you have somehow misunderstood the business transaction?


----------



## x-hunta

I definitely think that there is some information missing, I have NEVER seen any of them in the nook act the way you are suggesting. I am in there at least 2-3 times a week usually. But I don't even see where you would have a case in small claims court. A genuine mistake was made by the clerk but you did get what you wanted even though the store policy said otherwise, I don't see a need to come on here and trash a business that as you can tell by these threads has an extremely good reputation.


----------



## araz2114

Guys, I believe what Hamgran is saying here. She has a valid complaint and is sharing her experience. A lot of us have been educated by reports about archery stores on this site. There are some awesome archery stores in Canada but sometimes they do bad things. If you are dealing with the owner there is no one further up the ladder that you can go to, so into the public forum is the only way. I have dealt with The Archers Nook for over 30 years. I was a customer when the store was in Richards garage... 30+ years ago. As most of you know I used to work at The Bow Shop in Waterloo and am still connected to them in a big way. Whenever I read a bad (or good) review about them or their staff I immediately let the owner know and he resolves the matter quickly. In her case she was having a problem with the owner, even after the staff admitted that he told her she could return it. 

No need to bash her for her expression here. Some of The Nook "guys" should maybe show Richard how a bad dealing at the store can get blown up on a forum. He could easily have disarmed this at the store level and all would have been good. In saying that everyone has good and bad days.... Me (and you) included.

Hamgran, contact me please. You can private message me on here or [email protected] 

Chris


----------



## Pierre Couture

I agree with Araz, no need to gang up on new comers as it's their first experience here, and that would only turn them away. Hopefully hamgram's experience will be solved for the best and everyone will be happy.


----------



## lancerman60

Love the Nook, but not a fan of the owner's dog growling and looking at me like I'm a pork chop all the time! :angry:


----------



## wheelie

Likes and dislikes at just about every shop I have been in now. Maybe it is just me but I find if you go in to just look around they all ignore you but if you go in and seem like you want a big ticket item they run to help you. Don't go in and say to much but I am sure they don't know how much I have at home. Went to Bass Pro the last four times and left with absolutely nothing. Find it less frustrating just to buy online now. One shop would not do to my bow which I asked to be done. Can't see .019 pins anymore and he refused to change them to .029. Bought them online and did it myseld and best thing I ever did. Another shop I was looking at the new Hoyt and he yelled at me if I wasnt buying it to put it back. Never pulled it back or nothing. Put it back and walked out. Have 8 crossbows 4 recurves and 4 compounds in which all are fairly new. I just quit even going into shops now. Not going to mention and names because maybe it is me. LOL Yes I do own my own mechanical company so I know about customer service.


----------



## Ravenhunter

Archers_Nook!


----------



## FREON22

I have bought from a few places (all primium hi end bows) and while I do like the bow shop I have only found 1 place that ever took back and really poorly assembled and troubled bow with not even a question and that was TENT CITY in Toronto. They are also the only place to do a no questions or B.S. warranty repair. I have had very few issues and owned many HOYT, Bowtech, Mathews, APA, and some other places have always found a reason for a charge or excuse. I generally don't care as archery is much cheaper than my other hobbies and laugh off the extra costs as going with the territory. With TENT CITY I have found that I spent a bit more up front but tiny little things were often given as a no charge or we'll get you next time. They are not a high volume shop with no shooting lanes but they have been at it a long time & don't half as a setup on a bow & let you leave 30 minuits later. You should see the custom press & tuning rack they made themselves. Puts spot hogg & Sure loc to shame. Have bought 5 or 6 bows from them & a couple from others. My second choice is BOW SHOP in kitchener but on a saturday, its too busy for them to really take the time with you. Its better to go during the week. sincerely.


----------



## FREON22

Just visited them this saturday I they were setting up a new Helium for a customer and they were calibrating 3rd axis on the bowsite as well as all the other usual timins & centre serving tests. That is uncommon from what I have seen in other shops.


----------



## dsal

In reality they are all nice store and need to make money, that's why they are there. I don't want the read carpet when I shop, just want to be treated like a customer and they will earn my hard earned money. I have had good and bad experiences in most of these shops, reality not all working in the shop are the same to deal with. I just take it with a grain of salt.
The only place I refuse to return to, is the fox's den near Barrie. Owner had racial comments not realizing my race. Their loss not to smart. Their loss I spent a lot money their not anymore.


----------

